# when to bid



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

I 'm was looking for some tips on when I sould try to start going out and getting bids for this coming snow season?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If your just doing driveways they start calling in Aug. For commercial you should be asking around all year get your name out at all times.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Today! I bid a job today. Cracks me up. Heat index over 100 and I am thinking about what a pain it will be to do all those sidewalks. Get them on the hook now, and the closer it gets to season, the more you reel them in. Don't let them dink around until it snows to make a decision.


----------

